# Car sick goat???



## timk (Apr 23, 2009)

One of my two pack goats seemes to be very lethargic and slightly foaming at the mouth when I take them in the back of my desiel pickup that has a topper on. I have all the windows open except the back for ventilation and it dosent seem to bother the other one. I thought it could be CO, so I got a battery powered CO monitor and put it in the back of my truck for a week while doing the same type of driving that I had done with the goats inthe back, and it registered a peak lavel of "O" CO in its history. I have never transported them any other way than in this truck.

Could he be getting car sick??

Oh yea, also, after I unload him, he is fine in a few minutes and ready to go to work, but I am very reluctant to transport him in my truck now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Classic symptoms of car sickness. Make sure he has room to stand clear up. The truck roof should be higher than his withers. You can go to the vet and get some anti nausea meds for him. THey make some but they are by prescription only.

He will probably get better after awhile and some road time. You can also, if hauling him very far, stop and just let him rest every hour or so for 10 minutes. Slows things down but helps him acclimate.


----------

